# SYD - Young Henrys Home Brew Competition



## Baron Richard (6/3/12)

Hi All,

Please find the details of the first annual Young Henrys Home Brew competition attached 

View attachment Home_Brew_Comp_Flyer.pdf


----------



## petesbrew (13/3/12)

A few questions Richard,

1. Is there any actual entry form, or is it DIY,
2. I'm assuming it's free to enter?
3. How many entries can we submit?
4. Will there be judging notes?

Cheers
Pete


----------



## mikk (13/3/12)

I'm really looking forward to this comp, & have a few styles in mind that i think would be great! It would be freakin sweet to have a 'seasonal' beer of your own brewed commercially, & failing getting Best of Show at the NSW AABC or similar, this is the best chance.

Also, it's not just about coming up with the best beer, it's about coming up with an 'appropriate' beer which also happens to be awesome.


----------



## petesbrew (14/3/12)

mikk said:


> Also, it's not just about coming up with the best beer, it's about coming up with an 'appropriate' beer which also happens to be awesome.



I thought the same.


----------



## Baron Richard (15/3/12)

Hi Guys,

DIY entry form. Name, Deets (I hate that term but love Bondi Hipsters - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iemU2p3qIrY), bust size, and your 25 word description.

It's free.

You can enter as many times as you like.

If you want feedback please give us your email address. 

Any more questions fire away.

I've been busily cleaning all the tank the last couple of days. Looking forward to finally dropping a brew myself.


----------



## mckenry (16/3/12)

Not exactly sure what "Beers can be of any style, but must sit alongside our range" means?

Does it mean 
1. Goes nicely to compliment this range, but dont brew the same style 

or

something else?

Young Henrys range is from Vienna Lager to Stout. So if they can be any style, what dictates sitting alongside the range?


----------



## .DJ. (16/3/12)

I think it means dont brew a Kellerbier, Best Bitter, Vienna Lager or Stout...


----------



## Mikedub (16/3/12)

I'm going to brew something that catches the essence of Newtown, alternative/funky/earthy, touch of ink, the aroma of King st and latex, served in a gothic goblet 

(for the record, I'm a fan of the place)


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> I'm going to brew something that catches the essence of Newtown, alternative/funky/earthy, touch of ink, the aroma of King st and latex, served in a gothic goblet
> 
> (for the record, I'm a fan of the place)


Filtered through the thickest dreads.

A big fan of Newy too.


----------



## Baron Richard (16/3/12)

DJ is spot on. We will have a Keller, Best Bitter, Vienna Lager and a Stout on the taps so I'll be looking for something that's different to these.

Sounds good Mikedub and Petesbrew. My earliest memories of Newtown are sneaking into gigs at the Lansdowne and the Sando underage to see bands such as Roaring Jack, the Celibate Rifles, Died Pretty etc, then driving home late at night bruised, ears ringing, and covered in sweat (mostly my own).


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> I'm going to brew something that catches the essence of Newtown, alternative/funky/earthy, touch of ink, the aroma of King st and latex, served in a gothic goblet
> 
> (for the record, I'm a fan of the place)




So you're going to squeeze the carpet from the Townie into a fermenter?

I might put a bottle into this just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Mikedub (16/3/12)

Baron Richard said:


> DJ is spot on. We will have a Keller, Best Bitter, Vienna Lager and a Stout on the taps so I'll be looking for something that's different to these.
> 
> Sounds good Mikedub and Petesbrew. My earliest memories of Newtown are sneaking into gigs at the Lansdowne and the Sando underage to see bands such as Roaring Jack, the Celibate Rifles, Died Pretty etc, then driving home late at night bruised, ears ringing, and covered in sweat (mostly my own).



ah Died Pretty - D.C. is a gorgeous track,


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/12)

Baron Richard said:


> DJ is spot on. We will have a Keller, Best Bitter, Vienna Lager and a Stout on the taps so I'll be looking for something that's different to these.
> 
> Sounds good Mikedub and Petesbrew. My earliest memories of Newtown are sneaking into gigs at the Lansdowne and the Sando underage to see bands such as Roaring Jack, the Celibate Rifles, Died Pretty etc, then driving home late at night bruised, ears ringing, and covered in sweat (mostly my own).


Anyone remember Magic Lunchbox?


----------



## Mikedub (16/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone remember Magic Lunchbox?



heard of them, 
speaking of magic, I did work with Magic Dirt Once back in the late 90's. think the lead Adilita had a bit of a solo career afterwards,

hard to go to pub gigs these days, being old(er) and out of the now crowd.. plus a being a beer snob,


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> heard of them,
> speaking of magic, I did work with Magic Dirt Once back in the late 90's. think the lead Adilita had a bit of a solo career afterwards,
> 
> hard to go to pub gigs these days, being old(er) and out of the now crowd.. plus a being a beer snob,


 :icon_offtopic: Why? Your location is Inner West, so it'd be easier for you than it is for me to come down from Mona Vale to shows, and Mrs Bastard and I probably go to at least 2 shows a month. You can even get good beer from Vintage Cellars at Anandale if you go to one of the BYO shows at BlackWire. 

I'm 40, being old doesn't mean you need to stop supporting local live music.

/rant


----------



## winkle (16/3/12)

young pups - Surfside Six and Numbers!

Time for a bex and a lie down I think :unsure:


----------



## /// (17/3/12)

Maybe HRH Peter Fenton from Crow
could be one of the judges?


----------



## sama (19/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone remember Magic Lunchbox?


Yeah I remember them,knew a few of those lads.


----------



## Josh (20/3/12)

Great! Gonna knock out a couple of beers this week.


----------



## DJR (20/3/12)

Keeping with the Newtown theme - Thai Basil and Chilli beer... you know you want to 

Could be good for a laugh, there is a few popular beer styles NOT part of the 4 there


----------



## Baron Richard (20/3/12)

DJR said:


> Keeping with the Newtown theme - Thai Basil and Chilli beer... you know you want to



You will need a good Thai-Pun name to go with that. 

There was a fundraiser at Henson Park last Sunday - Front End Loader, Celibate Rifles and the Meanies. Trip down amnesia lane....

Found some Lunchbox on youtube -


----------



## petesbrew (21/3/12)

Baron Richard said:


> You will need a good Thai-Pun name to go with that.
> 
> There was a fundraiser at Henson Park last Sunday - Front End Loader, Celibate Rifles and the Meanies. Trip down amnesia lane....
> 
> Found some Lunchbox on youtube -



LOL, I only remember 2 of their songs, Ring of Fire, and I think it's called "They are not my children".
Good family fun.


----------



## Baron Richard (17/4/12)

Just a reminder for this. Entries have started to come in. A couple of weeks left brewers...


----------



## Brend0 (27/4/12)

When do entries close?


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/4/12)

Brend0 said:


> When do entries close?



Closed today.

Anyone else put an entry in? The box at Dave's looked like they'd only got 6 or 7 not including my 2.


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> Closed today.
> 
> Anyone else put an entry in? The box at Dave's looked like they'd only got 6 or 7 not including my 2.


Dropped mine off at the brewery. Got a little tour of the place by Oscar and it looks like a cool little hangout once it gets going!


----------



## mikk (29/4/12)

Same- dropped entries off at the brewery on friday.

Now that entries have closed, I'd be quite interested to hear what styles of beer people submitted, ie, what they thought would go well with the rest of the YH range.

For the record, i entered a Schwartzbier, a Brown Porter, & an American IPA.

For those wondering, Oscar said that the judging will be held on a Saturday, either one or 2 weeks from now, and that they'll try to post a single feedback post on here for all the brewers, listing the pluses & minus's for each beer entered. Sounds good to me, & considering the work put in to make some beer especially for the comp i think will be very appreciated by the brewers...


----------



## tiprya (29/4/12)

Dropped mine in yesterday, looks like it is a going to be a great place - great bar area and the brewery is pure bling. I envisage stumbling home from here many times.

I submitted a Smoked Chipotle Porter, which I had brewed coincidentally just before this competition came out. Given they are looking to install American BBQ style smokers, I'm hoping it will be a good match to their menu.


----------



## NewtownClown (4/5/12)

Any news on when the venue will open?


----------



## petesbrew (10/5/12)

So when's judging day?


----------



## mikk (15/5/12)

petesbrew said:


> So when's judging day?



+1, my curiosity is killing me! 

Anyone know what's going on, when judging is/was, & most importantly, when will we get the results?!


----------



## Baron Richard (23/5/12)

Congratulations to our Inaugural Home Comp champion Brett Norman who wowed the judges with his Newtown Brown. Lots of bold Centennial hop flavour and aroma. We will keep you all posted when and where this will be available. Honorary mentions go to Geoff Hughes for his Punkin Chunkin (described by the Head Steward as one of the best pumpkin beers he had ever tasted) and Paul Ryan for his Smoked Chipotle Porter (I generally hate chilli beers but this was lovely). Special thanks to those who went to the extra effort of doing up interesting labels and/or creative descriptions. They helped us get through the 46 individual entries we received. The story of Bongin Bay particularly had us laughing. Thanks to the Home Brew stores that promoted the comp and collected entries. Finally, thanks to all who entered. Never fear, there will be another competition before the year is out...when we some up the courage to do it all again.


----------



## /// (23/5/12)

The Newtown Brown was awesome ...


----------



## mikk (23/5/12)

Congratulations Brett, i look forward to trying your Newtown Brown round town! Sounds delicious.


----------



## tiprya (23/5/12)

Thanks Richard.

I brewed the Smoked Chipotle Porter - glad you guys liked it!

Can't wait for you to open your doors - it's going to be a great pub.


----------



## jimmyjackpot (23/5/12)

Thanks to Richard and the Young Henrys team for an awesome comp.

Never in my wildest dreams did I think my beer would be selected and I am still pinching myself that the Newtown Brown came through.

Can't wait to get down to the brewery and brew this sucker up!!


----------



## petesbrew (26/5/12)

Any chance we'll get feedback on our entries?


----------



## mikk (26/5/12)

petesbrew said:


> Any chance we'll get feedback on our entries?



I picked up a growler from YH yesterday, & apparently the feedback report is under construction...


----------



## stux (16/7/12)

Any updates?


----------



## jimmyjackpot (20/7/12)

Stux said:


> Any updates?



Stux, if you are after updates on entry feedback I can't help you. I can however give an update on the Newtown Brown brew day and where to get it:

Brew day was awesome, my mate and I were allowed to be very hands on throughout and Richard was a fountain of knowledge answering the many, many questions we had.

The final product was slightly less hoppy than my original entry (even after dry hopping 3kg of Centennial!!) but I did not expect to get an exact replica after the scaling up of the recipe and am more than happy with the result.

For those interested in sampling the Newtown Brown, as far as I am aware it is available at Midnight Special (Newtown), The Little Guy (Glebe), Baxter Inn (City) and Harts Pub (The Rocks). 

Overall the whole experience has been awesome, a dream come true really. The Young Henry's team are great guys who are doing great things and if you are ever in the Newtown area be sure to drop in.


----------



## Jay Cee (20/7/12)

When is this place opening for business, or is it already?


----------



## Phoney (20/7/12)

Already open!

Their beers are already on tap in over a dozen pubs/bars around the city/inner-west, and you can buy growlers direct from the brewery. Their hop ale is great.

As is the Newtown Brown comp winner, well done Jimmy


----------



## Jay Cee (22/7/12)

Not open to have a beer, sadly. Stopped in yesterday arvo but they are having issues with council approval.


----------



## Baron Richard (31/7/12)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about being crap at getting back to you all with feedback. The judges comments are still on my desk. If you are burning for feedback post here and I'll respond ASAP.

As for the brewery, we can't open a restaurant but our tasting bar is open. Our hours are only 7:30am to 5:30pm Monday to Friday and 8:00am to 12 midday Saturday. We are working on the hours to see what we are do.

Cheers,
Richard.


----------



## Jay Cee (31/7/12)

Thanks for the clarification - we arrived later in the afternoon on a Saturday, hence why we weren't able to have a beer. 

Hope this council approval rubbish doesn't haunt you for too much longer. 

Awesome location, by the way, and the surrounding street art makes it a very unique place.


----------

